# Ich habe doofe Frösche oder vergnügungssüchtige Frösche



## Marion412 (12. Apr. 2021)

Ich habe ständig __ Frösche im Skimmerkorb , geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr auch das Problem.

Eben den Skimmerkorb rausgeholt sitzt da wieder einer drin, bevor ich den in den Teich zurück setzen konnte ,springt der Deep raus und genau ins Pumpenloch wo normal der Korb drin ist .
Ich natürlich die Pumpe am laufen und sprinte los um diese Abzuschalten ...denke zu spät  Pumpe blockiert und ich vermute der Frosch gehäckselt.

Wie macht ihr das, schaltet ihr immer die Pumpe bei eueren Wandkimmer aus wenn ihr den Korb reinigt ?
Dann müsste ich am anderen Ende vom Teich auch die UVC im Druckfilter vom Strom nehmen, die hätte ja dann kein Wasserdurchfluss in der Zeit.

Jetzt warte ich auf mein Männe, damit das Deck aufgeschraubt wird und die Pumpe ausgebaut werden kann.
Dieses Jahr wird da eine vernünftiger Filterkeller ausgehoben und gebaut , mit einer Lucke die entweder mit solchen Gasfedern oder elektrisch aufgeht, mir reicht für heute , bin bedient
habe mich so auf Frösche gefreut und jetzt ist er wahrscheinlich gehäckselt


----------



## Marion412 (13. Apr. 2021)

Wir haben gestern die Pumpe natürlich nicht ausgebaut bekommen.
Heute war der LG da der sie eingebaut hat und musste die ganze Pumpe auseinandernehmen. 

Der arme Kerl war ums ganze Pumpenrad gewickelt  den Anblick muss man auch nicht unbedingt am frühen Morgen haben.

was lernt man darausImmer Pumpe abstellen , kann Leben retten


----------



## Ida17 (13. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Marion,

das tut mir sehr leid für den Frosch und natürlich auch für Dich, dass Du den Anblick ertragen musstest.
So etwas kann leider passieren, egal ob mit Fisch, Frosch, Kröte und anderen Tieren.

Ich hatte mal so einen ähnlichen Fall vorletztes Jahr im kleinen Teich. Der Filter und Bachlauf wird von einer kleinen Pumpe mit Ansaugkorb betrieben, die unten am Teichgrund liegt. Morgens lief das Wasser noch, am Mittag dann gar nicht mehr und ich dachte, die wäre mal wieder von Blättern oder Algen verstopft. Pumpe also rausgeholt und vor Schreck gleich wieder ins Wasser platschen lassen. Am Ansaugkorb hing ein Krötenpärchen: das Männchen toll vor Liebesrausch hatte seine Partnerin wohl "ersäuft", wobei diese dann von der Pumpe angesaugt worden und am Korb hängen geblieben ist. Das Männchen habe ich von seiner toten, äußerlich unversehrten Geliebten trennen können, aber der Anblick war trotzdem nicht schön


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> springt der Deep raus und genau ins Pumpenloch wo normal der Korb drin ist .


Marion, genau das Gleiche war bei mir mal passiert. Ich sah den Frosch gerade noch durch das Loch verschwinden. Ich also auch, Stecker gezogen,
Pumpe hochgeholt, und Schlauch losgedreht. Da saß der arme Kerl genau vor dem Pumpenrad, und beide Vorderbeine eingeklemmt. Er lebte noch.
Ich konnte ihn da vorsichtig rauspulen, und hab ihn an den Teichrand gesetzt. Das eine Bein sah ein bißchen verdreht aus, und ich war einfach nur
unglücklich, und wußte nicht, was ich mit ihm machen sollte.
So schauten wir uns eine Weile gegenseitig schweigend an, bis er sich umdrehte, und auf drei Beinen zum Wasser robbte. Den kaputten Vorderfuß
hielt er hoch. Er ist dann immer nur mit drei Beinen geschwommen, aber irgendwann war er weg. 
Um auf den Punkt zu kommen: Ich hab ein kleines Metallgitter gebaut, und das auf das Pumpenloch gestülpt. Jetzt bleiben größe Pflanzteile und Tiere
dadrauf liegen, und werden nicht geschreddert. 
Wenn ich jetzt den Korb rausziehe, nehme ich auch das Sieb raus, und die Pumpe verstopft nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## Turbo (15. Apr. 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ganz vermeiden wird man ein sterben von Tieren im und am Teich nie können.
Bei mir sind es __ Molche, die nach dem ableichen im Skimmer landen.
Aber ohne Teich hätten sie keine Lebensgrundlage und würden nicht existieren.
Daher...  Nicht depressiv werden.
Geniesst den Tag und schaut vorwärts.
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knipser (2. Okt. 2021)

Kaulquappen.
   
Heute beim Keschern im Filtergraben diese 3 Kerle im Netz gehabt. Ist das
nicht nicht ungewöhnlich um diese Jahreszeit? Aufgenommen am 2.10.2021 um 14 Uhr.
Bin gespannt ob die noch zurecht kommen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Eve (2. Okt. 2021)

Ich verstehe,dass wir immer noch Spätsommer haben, aber... Kaulquappen in Oktober?
Oder können sie wie Katzenbabys zweimal im Jahr zur Welt kommen? 
Man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Knipser (3. Okt. 2021)

Eve schrieb:


> Ich verstehe,dass wir immer noch Spätsommer haben, aber... Kaulquappen in Oktober?
> Oder können sie wie Katzenbabys zweimal im Jahr zur Welt kommen?
> Man lernt nie aus...


Hallo Eve.
Ist mir auch ein Rätzel - scheinbar ist es so, Wunderwelt. Viele Grüße,  Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2021)

Hi Willi,

manchmal kommen Quappen bei zu späten laichen und kühlen/kalten Sommern (kann aber ja net sein weil der diesjährige Sommer laut Klimafuzzies in ganz Deutschland einer der wärmsten seit Wetteraufzeichnung gewesen sein soll  ) nicht mehr zur vollständigen Entwicklung. Die überwintern dann im Gewässer und führen die Metamorphose, wenn sie überleben, nächstes Jahr durch wenns im Wasser wieder wärmer wird

MfG Frank


----------



## DbSam (12. Okt. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> kann aber ja net sein weil der diesjährige Sommer laut Klimafuzzies in ganz Deutschland einer der wärmsten seit Wetteraufzeichnung gewesen sein soll


Das ist vermutlich eine Meldung aus der 'Swen Ekaf'-Kiste ...


Hier bei DWD wird der diesjährige Sommer gut beschrieben:
30% zu nass, mit ausgeglichener Sonnenscheinbilanz.


VG Carsten


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Okt. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> 30% zu nass, mit ausgeglichener Sonnenscheinbilanz.


wobei „zu nass“ m.E. weniger Einfluss auf die Kaulquappen haben dürfte als das daraus resultierende zu kühl.


----------



## DbSam (12. Okt. 2021)

Na ja, jedenfalls war dieser Sommer alles andere - nur nicht der wärmste 


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, jedenfalls war dieser Sommer alles andere - nur nicht der wärmste
> 
> 
> VG Carsten


Und zu Nass kan er doch bei dir gar nicht sein


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Okt. 2021)

Ich habe schon ganz vergessen auf welchen Tag der Sommer 2021 gefallen ist. Mittwoch? - Freitag? Am besten vergessen und auf den nächsten Sommer freuen.


----------



## troll20 (13. Okt. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Mittwoch? - Freitag?


Meinst wirklich, der ging über 3 Tage


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Okt. 2021)

Das sind Kaulquappen vom Wasserfrosch. Die Leichen dauernd bei mir und die Quappen gehen auch öfters durch den Winter.


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2021)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die Leichen dauernd bei mir



Oh, cool: Tote Leichen ...  
Aber wer räumt die denn dann alle weg?


VG Carsten

PS:


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2022)

Ich mach mal hier weiter, denn mein ein bißchen doofer Frosch ist auch wieder da. Was will der ?
Ich werde ihn auch dieses Jahr nicht küssen, um zu sehen, ob er ein Prinz wird.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Wir hatten auch so ein Exemplar am alten Teich ...

Stellvertretend die beiden am Skimmereinlauf 






Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich habe ständig __ Frösche im Skimmerkorb , geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr auch das Problem.
> 
> Eben den Skimmerkorb rausgeholt sitzt da wieder einer drin, bevor ich den in den Teich zurück setzen konnte ,springt der Deep raus und genau ins Pumpenloch wo normal der Korb drin ist .
> Ich natürlich die Pumpe am laufen und sprinte los um diese Abzuschalten ...denke zu spät  Pumpe blockiert und ich vermute der Frosch gehäckselt.
> ...


Ich rolle noch mal auf, zu spät gesehen. Deshalb habe ich den Skimmer verflucht und rausgeworfen. Willi


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich den Skimmer verflucht und rausgeworfen. Willi


Ich hab mir einfach ein Drahtgitter über das Skimmerloch gestülpt. Jetzt verstopft auch die Pumpe nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich habe ständig __ Frösche im Skimmerkorb , geht das nur mir so oder habt ihr auch das Problem.
> 
> Eben den Skimmerkorb rausgeholt sitzt da wieder einer drin, bevor ich den in den Teich zurück setzen konnte ,springt der Deep raus und genau ins Pumpenloch wo normal der Korb drin ist .
> Ich natürlich die Pumpe am laufen und sprinte los um diese Abzuschalten ...denke zu spät  Pumpe blockiert und ich vermute der Frosch gehäckselt.
> ...


Ist mir noch nicht passiert. 
Auf dem Foto von mir ist nach dem Einlauf die Absetzkammer gewesen. Die Pumpe saß am Ende der Filterkette und da kam nix hin.

Beim jetzigen Teich könnte so ein Fall eintreten wie bei Dir damals. Ich mach aber bevor ich ins Wasser greife immer den Teich stromlos. Man weiß ja nie ... Nur wenn ich am Filter hantiere lass ich den Strom eingeschaltet ... eigentlich auch blöd. Sollte ich auch alles abschalten. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (27. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ist mir noch nicht passiert.
> Auf dem Foto von mir ist nach dem Einlauf die Absetzkammer gewesen. Die Pumpe saß am Ende der Filterkette und da kam nix hin.
> 
> Beim jetzigen Teich könnte so ein Fall eintreten wie bei Dir damals. Ich mach aber bevor ich ins Wasser greife immer den Teich stromlos. Man weiß ja nie ... Nur wenn ich am Filter hantiere lass ich den Strom eingeschaltet ... eigentlich auch blöd. Sollte ich auch alles abschalten.
> ...


Willkommen Fi-Schutz-Schalter, der eigentlich dafür zuständig ist. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. Juli 2022



jolantha schrieb:


> Ich hab mir einfach ein Drahtgitter über das Skimmerloch gestülpt. Jetzt verstopft auch die Pumpe nicht mehr so schnell.


Gut so, wenn Dir die Arbeit nicht zufiel wird. Willi


----------



## Mp30 (27. Juli 2022)

Deshalb werde ich ein Eltako und ein Fußschalter haben, um Pumpe, UV, usw... für eine voreingestellte Zeit abschalten zu können. Zunächst wegen Skimmer während der Fütterung.


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2022)

Ich ziehe zuerst den Skimmer Topf + Sieb und habe in der anderen Hand schon einen Kescher parat, der dann sofort über das Ansaugrohr vom Skimmer passt. 
Dann erst schalte ich den Strom ab. 
Dadurch wird die Pumpe rueck gespült und der 
Rest landet im Kescher. 
Gepumtes System.


----------

